#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Επιστροφή από ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ασφαλιστικών εισφορών;

## tegos79

Στην συνδρομη ΤΣΜΕΔΕ για Α εξάμηνο, είχα πληρώσει το ποσό με τις προσαυξήσεις. Έκανα την καταγγελία που είχε στη κεντρική σελίδα του ΤΕΕ, σ΄τλενοντας αίτηση σε 3 φορείς. Σήμερα μου ήρθε το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ 1500 και κάτι ευρώ, όπως ερχόνταν παλιά. Τα επιπλέον λεφτά που πληρώσαμε στο Α εξάμηνο του 2013 δεν θα τα πάρουμε πίσω;

----------


## Xάρης

Ίσως είναι δύσκολο να τα πάρεις πίσω αλλά μπορείς να κάνεις το εξής:
Να πληρώσεις το ποσό του Β' εξαμήνου αφού αφαιρέσεις τα χρήματα που πλήρωσες επιπλέον στο Α' εξάμηνο.
Αυτό θα το έκανα στη θέση σου μόνο μετά από συνεννόηση με το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.
Κι αυτό γιατί ενδέχεται να φαίνεται ότι χρωστάς ενώ το συνολικό ποσό που έχεις πληρώσει να αντιστοιχεί στις πραγματικές εισφορές σου.

----------


## Savasdeg



----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχάριστα νέα για όσους πλήρωσαν παραπάνω απ' όσο έπρεπε το Α' εξάμηνο του 2013.

Υ.Γ.: ΕΔΩ θα το δείτε πιο καθαρά από την παραπάνω φωτογραφία.

----------

